# Advice For Claw Trimming



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey all, 

my little lady Sunny has a toe that is a little deformed and means that it's turned sideways at the end so her toenail points sideways rather than straight forward. 

She gets around fine and doesn't have any problems but I'm aware of the fact that how she is able to grip the perch means she's going to have to have a regular trim as it is the outer nail that is pointing inwards and will affect her other toe if I'm not careful. 

The four week mark is coming up with the girls and I'm starting to think about the next steps. I think it's best to trim Sunny's claw before I let anyone meet anyone else. 
Ideally, I love the idea of a vet doing it, however, it's not practical for me to not learn when this is something Sunny is going to need doing very frequently throughout her life so I'm looking for any advice anyone might have about trimming. 

I know that I shouldn't be very careful of the quick and would much rather be over cautious than cause my girl any pain by being too hasty. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MineOfBudgies (Apr 23, 2015)

I think it might be a good idea for a vet to show you how to do it so you can do it throughout her life. When in doubt, go to the vet.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, I would take her to the vet and have him show you so there's no doubt


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Is Sunny used to being handled?
Are her toenails pink (see through) or grey (and hard to see through)?

Once you have the vet show you once, it's easy to do with a budgie that is willing to be held.

All you need is a pair of human finger nail clippers. 
You are much better off taking just a tiny bit at a time to ensure you don't nick the quick. 
Be sure to have styptic powder nearby when you do her nails "just in case".*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'll give the vets a call tomorrow after work and make an appointment. 

Sadly, Sunny is not used to be handled. And she has little pink feet. 
I will absolutely air on the side of caution and do a little when it comes to me doing it.


----------

